# Fleece Strips?



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay,

I'm going to use cage liner's for my cage (if and when my hedgie is potty trained). 
Some people use fleece strips for them to borrow into. How big/small do i make them? 

I do have a ton of strips but not sure if they are the right size.

Most of them are below a half inch. Too Small?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I put "fleece strips" in the search box and found the answer for you...it works really well and doesn't take very long to search..

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4923


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

are the strips in the above picture too small? I didn't know that there was a size for fleece strips.


----------

